# Buchstaben-Pfade verbinden? (Illustrator)



## damnasta (27. September 2004)

Hallo!

Ich bin ziemlicher Neuling auf dem Gebiet der Vektor-Grafik, bin mehr oder weniger noch am rumspielen, wie man was hinbekommt.

Der eigentlich Hintergrund ist, dass ich ein Logo im Vektorformat "so sauber wie möglich" zeichnen muss. Schwer ist es ja nicht, allerdings stoße ich hier und da auf ein paar Problemchen, wo ich aus der Hilfe zu Illustrator 11 nicht ganz schlau werde. Und da das hier wirklich wichtig ist und ich - bitte nicht schimpfen - trotz der Suchfunktion nichts gefunden habe, was mich weiterbringt frage ich hier.

Ich habe also zwei Buchstaben (a und s), die ja in sich geschlossene Pfade darstellen. Ich möchte nun allerdings diese zwei Pfade zu einem einzigen zusammenfügen, allerdings bekomme ich das einfach nicht hin. Der Weg, dass man die beiden Endpunkte per Lasso-Werkzeug auswählt und dann rechte Maustaste -> Zusammenfügen wählt funktioniert bei mir einfach nicht.

Es wäre sehr nett, wenn mir jemand einen Rat geben könnte! 

Zu Veranschaulichung:






damasta


----------



## damnasta (27. September 2004)

Oops... habs gerade selber rausbekommen. 

Beide Buchstaben auswählen -> (Pathfinder) Dem Formbereich hinzufügen -> Umwandeln

 

damasta


----------

